# OTC is having a Halloween Sale



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?Ne=90000&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode%2bmatchallpartial&cm_re=TOP-_-SL-_-SL&N=377693&tabId=Sale&requestURI=viewEndecaCategory


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Is it me or did they raise the regular prices just to put them on sale?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

looks like it BC


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there a regular halloween catalogue? I ordered one and got the "main" one. just party stuff in it mostly.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I defiantly thought the prices were higher and the quantities were lower this year. There were virtually no items by the gross this year. I always fret over what to put in the treat bags; now that we are over 400 TOT's price becomes an issue. I finally settled on the Fortune Telling Fish and Halloween Tattoos.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes they do have a halloween catalog. Since you ordered one you should be on their list and will get one when they mail them out. I usually get mine in mid to late Aug. or early Sep.


----------

